# How Can I Stop the Left Edge of this Image from Being Crooked?



## mrniceguy (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopefully I posted this in the right place.

This image appears normal when I view it from within  Microsoft Paint.

Actually, if you look closely, you can see that the buildings on the left are leaning a "little" to the right.

When it's placed on this website, it crunches the image down, and the buildings lean even more to the right.  

I've tried to modify the size of the image multiple ways before uploading it, but it keeps doing the same thing.  

Is there any way I can get this image to fit on the website without it crunching the image vertically, and subsequently accentuating the leaning of the buildings on the left in the image?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 24, 2012)

Resizing it won't do a thing. You need software that can correct for perspective.

Jut a quick question:  Do you have any rights to use the photo?


----------



## SCraig (Oct 24, 2012)

The first image isn't normal either.  You are seeing perspective issues, most likely from using a wide-angle lens.  The vertical lines on each edge lean toward the center of the image.  It's easy to correct with software, you just need something that will correct keystone distortion.


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2012)

The Photoshop CS 4, 5, 6 crop tool has a 'Perspective' radio button that when activated makes it pretty easy to straighten things up near the edges.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2012)

GIMP can do it with the Perspective Tool.  And it's free.


----------

